# BSNL BROADBAND MULTIUSER CONFIGURATION -THROUGH ADSL MODEM OF UTSTARCOM -UT300R2



## pdmdl (Dec 2, 2012)

:dance:
Hi,

I have an issue relating CONFIGURATION FOR MULTI USERS THROUGH ADSL
MODEM (UT300R2) of UTSTARCOM for connecting BSNL Broadband. 

While configuring for Single User successfully ,all sites connect 
comfortably, but, when I do successful configuration for Multiuser,a 
few sites like -- any of the Yahoo or Yahoomail sites and 
niftysignals.com --- fail to get connected, and ,showing error as
"Error 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): The connection was reset".

I had taken up this issue with Yahoo, who told this is a problem to 
be resolved by the service provider.The service provider being BSNL,
when I took up with them,they have also been unable to resolve this.

But, surprisingly, this was not such,about 2 years ago, when all 
the yahoo sites were opening easily , under Multi Users 
Configuration too. 

My PC is pentium IV ,with 1GB Memory, and Windows XP with service 
pack2 installed.The browsers used are IE6 and Google Chrome.I have
also tried by removing Fire Wall and AVG Antivirus software ,but to 
no positive result. 

Kindly, help me resolving this issue 

pdmdl (Prabhat)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

As a suggestion never post your email address online until you have googled email harvesting.

We know Yahoo is just fine. How many users are you talking about, how are they connected to this router?

Please provide ipconfig /all from two of these machines for review.


----------



## pdmdl (Dec 2, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> Welcome to TSF!
> 
> As a suggestion never post your email address online until you have googled email harvesting.
> 
> ...


=========================================
Dear Sir,

Thank you for your kind suggestion which I note for the future postings.
Next, you have enquired about IP Address etc which I furnish as under:

1) At present I am using two machines only. Both are Pentium IV with 1GB Memory , Windows XP ServicePack2, IE6 and Google Chrome. The Modem is- UTSTARCOM ADSL Modem UT300R2 and the Router is a SUPERSCOM EP-608 Ethernet Mini Hub with nine ports.
2) The process I am following regarding ipconfig etc. is detailed on below site for your kind reference -

UT-300R2 ADSL MODEM MULTIUSER CONFIGURATION

Since this is on Adobe Reader ,I failed to copy paste here the same or enclose.
Further, if you would like, I may connect you to my computers through TIMEVIEWER for your physical observation of the problem to help it resolve.
Thanks once again with a hope for solution,
pdmdl


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You have a lot to learn about computer safety on the internet. Never offer free direct access to your computer to someone you don't know unless you like being hacked.

Thank you for the computer details but they are of no value.

Please post the results of a ipconfig /all from each machine.

ipconfig /all (how to get text output) | digitalmediaphile

Since the modem router only has one port did you put a switch in?


----------

